# Will we make it to the next election



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anybody else have the "feeling" that we we are not going to make it to the next election? 

That something is going to happen...

for me it could just be that there are so many things happening that I keep looking for the ONE thing that will have me hunkering down in the castle:armata_PDT_42:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Comes up before the end of every eight year run.

As none of us are guaranteed the next day, beats me.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG...didn't you just finish six months of telling us 9/xx/15 was ""it" ?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Comes up before the end of every eight year run.
> 
> As none of us are guaranteed the next day, beats me.


well somebody had to start the thread so I figured I would throw myself to the wolves


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> OMG...didn't you just finish six months of telling us 9/xx/15 was ""it" ?


it was closer to 2 months and i said a big MAYBE!!!! you silly head


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Your a good egg M-M



Maine-Marine said:


> it was closer to 2 months and i said a big MAYBE!!!! you silly head


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Your a good egg M-M


You're a good egg, M-M. You're. You are...

Yeah, yeah. I know what I am; no need in telling me unless it'll just make you feel better.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm hoping something happens because we are right on the edge... I can live on either side of the edge, but not on the edge.

I see an economic collapse coming soon. Fiat currency and Socialism can't last.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

"What's this we white man chit?" Credit, Sheriff Bart, Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

But you are not an auto correct on the damn iPad  lol

Yes I know I should have back spaced and corrected but I'm too lazy.

And yes we will make it too the next election. I'm just wondering will we take a step back from the ledge, move ahead full speed, or just slow our pace toward oblivion.



Denton said:


> You're a good egg, M-M. You're. You are...
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I know what I am; no need in telling me unless it'll just make you feel better.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Now would be a good time to begin developing an Intel summary. Especially with the events that are likely to crop up between now and say next November 2016. Some of the situations that bear looking at are the increase in Russian pressence in Iraq; the Iran nuclear Deal; the projected increase in interest rates by the FED; the E-mail scandal with sister Hillery; China's economy; 

There are others that need to be thrown into the mix and ought to list the cast of thieves for each one; the likely outcomes; the key factors to look at to see if and when the event will occur and the confluence of one or more of these events around a very short time period - probably less than a months time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Yes"


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's the weird thing about these times are we one day from SHTF or 10 years? Seems to me there are dozens of things swirling around and any one or 2
of those things could start SHTF. I feel like the weatherman trying to figure these things our and in years past I gave it a 10-20 % chance of a SHTF event
over a 5 year period but right now I'm up to around a 50% chance over next 2 years! SHTF may not be a complete nationwide showstopper but at the very least I think
it will be a big regional pain in the a$$. Stay tuned!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I want the new House Speaker to defund planned parenthood, pass a balanced budget, and include a legislative mandate for approval on any presidential pardons. Otherwise shut it down till the moron in chief leaves.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Ripon said:


> I want the new House Speaker to defund planned parenthood, pass a balanced budget, and include a legislative mandate for approval on any presidential pardons. Otherwise shut it down till the moron in chief leaves.


I am on board except for the pardons...


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh ye of little faith, of course we will make it just like we made it to September 15 and still going.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The one thing we are guaranteed, . . . from our day one, . . . change. Not the pennies, dimes, and nickels, . . . change in our lives.

The Egyptians had a great society, . . . until the Israeli's all went home through the Red Sea.

Alexander the Great was doing good till someone spiked his groceries and he turned to room temperature.

Ol' Julius would have done a lot better had he not gone to the senate that day, . . . Et tu, Brutus?

Stuff happens, . . . we're in for some kind of change, . . . should be for the better with all the stuff Obongo done to us.

Take heart, . . . Boehner resigned, . . . at least that's one good thing for the day.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think everyone learned on 9/11 a big tragedy brings us together and strengthens our resolve (if only for a few months). I also believe the powers that be have learned dividing us and then killing us with a thousand paper cuts works much better.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Dude, I really think you need some help. If you are that worried about the end maybe you should check yourself into a hospital for some serious mental health assessments! Perhaps some Electro Shock Therapy is in order.

GIVE IT A REST DUDE!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Cut M&M some slack. the real world issues that are now swirling around the bowl are a lot more likely to happen than some biblical prophacy. But it would not have to start here in the USofA for it to have an impact - perhaps further on down the road. Example - bird flu here in the US. Right about 9 months ago - today price of eggs just about doubled. Same thing with pork, beef, oil/gas (except in the opposite direction) are all examples of little isolated events that impact each one of us. 

Get a right wing zealot in as speaker and we could be on our way to impeachment city.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Roaddawg said:


> Dude, I really think you need some help. If you are that worried about the end maybe you should check yourself into a hospital for some serious mental health assessments! Perhaps some Electro Shock Therapy is in order.
> 
> GIVE IT A REST DUDE!


This is a Prepper forum, and not the Rainbows and Unicorn Piss forum.
Looking for imminent doom is not outside the norm, here.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone that would write such a thing ought to take their own advise. If Yogi was still here he'd love that!



Roaddawg said:


> Dude, I really think you need some help. If you are that worried about the end maybe you should check yourself into a hospital for some serious mental health assessments! Perhaps some Electro Shock Therapy is in order.
> 
> GIVE IT A REST DUDE!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know but I see that it always switches from left to right or the other way like a pendulum. Tick tock. One side gets tired of it and all riled up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ripon said:


> OMG...didn't you just finish six months of telling us 9/xx/15 was ""it" ?


So he was off by a few months..... who's counting right?....... let him start a new countdown. Without MM the part time preppers might start hanging with the sheeple. Carry on MM.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> well somebody had to start the thread so I figured I would throw myself to the wolves


Yea but we are supposed to be trying to be "nicer" wolves........ only time will tell.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> That's the weird thing about these times are we one day from SHTF or 10 years? Seems to me there are dozens of things swirling around and any one or 2
> of those things could start SHTF. I feel like the weatherman trying to figure these things our and in years past I gave it a 10-20 % chance of a SHTF event
> over a 5 year period but right now I'm up to around a 50% chance over next 2 years! SHTF may not be a complete nationwide showstopper but at the very least I think
> it will be a big regional pain in the a$$. Stay tuned!


Isn't that one of the main reasons we are preppers?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The future ain't what it used to be--- Yogi---


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always thought it would be many things coming together in that perfect storm type thing. Needing only one, maybe two events to push us over the edge. Will it be before the end of this election cycle? Not sure about that, but I believe the dominoes are set and only looking for the push. We have been negligent in our politics, our economy, our military, and our social criteria. There are a host of other issues to numerous to list. It 's just waiting for that one domino to be pushed over. I believe it is closer at hand then people would like to think. Be positive, live your life, hope for the best, but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is a Prepper forum, and not the Rainbows and Unicorn Piss forum.
> Looking for imminent doom is not outside the norm, here.


I am really pissed now. I thought this was the Rainbows and Unicorn Piss forum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, I believe we (the US of A) will most likely make it to the next election. 

We will, however, look more like a socialist European country (France?) than we do today. Our debt will be higher, our politicians/government will still be lying to us, our freedoms will have eroded more, and the morality of our citizenry will be worse by the next election vs today.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The democratic lineup has created a vacuum and the republican lineup proves it. Soros and his ilk are not dumping money in like before. Boehner dropped out and the democrats are relatively quiet as far as the election is involved. 

The fight for the next presidency seems like its one sided and it makes me wonder if those with the pull know something we dont.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Democrats are sure they have the free ride vote, college students and undocumented citizens and all locked up. They know they have the Government worker vote so they are not to concerned. Hilary, Bernie it would make no difference in the end just a little difference in who gets jobs in the Admin.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't know but,


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Cut M&M some slack. the real world issues that are now swirling around the bowl are a lot more likely to happen than some biblical prophacy. . . .


Gonna have to call your hand on this one Real Old Man, . . . real world issues are a dime a dozen, . . . can be fixed at the whim of the guy with the dime, . . . unfixed by the guy having two dimes.

Biblical Prophecy???? Never, . . . let me say it again, . . . never ever has been wrong. Never will be wrong.

Now the interpreter can sometimes get his jockey shorts twisted in the understanding, . . . but what God said, . . . it WILL COME TO PASS. This world has never been so close to exterminating itself as it has become in the last 60 years:

1: Until 1948 the prophecies could not be fulfilled as written, . . . there was no country called Israel, . . . as of May 1948, . . . there is / was.

2: Until the advent of the hydrogen bomb, . . . it was impossible to fulfill Zechariah 14:12 _And this shall be the plague wherewith the LORD will smite all the people that have fought against Jerusalem; Their flesh shall consume away while they stand upon their feet, ........_

3: Until the advent of the internet and computers working in the "cloud", . . . the mark of the beast could not have been perfectly implemented, . . . now it can.

Yeah, . . . there will be more "real world issues", . . . but then again, . . . some are just an issue to some people. Issues involving the Kardashians are non-issues to me, . . . same for who wins the world series, . . . who Pittsburgh trounces this weekend, . . . what the stock market did or didn't do today, . . . price of gold, . . . Paypal futures, . . . Kentucky Derby, . . . or what hat some debutante wore to the princess' christening at Buckingham palace.

The "real world issue" that should be on people's mind is the issues involving Israel, . . . God's chosen people, . . . there is where the "issue" lies, . . . and I certainly hope you and I both live to see the temple rebuilt in Jerusalem. THAT IS WHEN the real issues of this world, . . . foretold in God's word, . . . will truly and fully visibly come to pass.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Gonna have to call your hand on this one Real Old Man, . . . real world issues are a dime a dozen, . . . can be fixed at the whim of the guy with the dime, . . . unfixed by the guy having two dimes.
> 
> Biblical Prophecy???? Never, . . . let me say it again, . . . never ever has been wrong. Never will be wrong.
> 
> ...


I am watching with you dwight55...... it would appear with the same insight.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

You only have to wake up in the morning and find out that Russia has accidentally bombed some American base camp in Syria or China starts to struggle and ask America to return some of the money they have lent them and you shall see many shtf moments. You will never no!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is a Prepper forum, and not the Rainbows and Unicorn Piss forum.
> Looking for imminent doom is not outside the norm, here.


If you are going to talk about my beloved Unicorns please post accurate information. It is the rainbow farting unicorns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Making if to the next election and making it to the next election intact are two very different possibilities. No one man can know. Only the Lord knows. Me? I have my doubts as well as my faith.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I am watching with you dwight55...... it would appear with the same insight.


Actually Dwight can watch whatever the heck he wants. He can spout all the biblical - what I believe is fantasy - he wants. What's taking place in the real world is what actually happens.

In the 1980's it wasn't any God that hacked to death two officers in the DMZ that lead to the largest - at that time - military response by the USofA.

It also wasn't any god that assinated a sitting president and thru a country into almost a dozen years of turmoil and in some places a civil war.

It wasn't any god that lead to the invasion of Kuwait by Iraq.

It wasn't any god that got Adolph Hitler into power and lead to the holocost.

But hey believe and prepare for what you believe in.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> View attachment 12937


How the hell can October 31st fall on Friday the 13th?.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Actually Dwight can watch whatever the heck he wants. He can spout all the biblical - what I believe is fantasy - he wants. What's taking place in the real world is what actually happens.
> 
> In the 1980's it wasn't any God that hacked to death two officers in the DMZ that lead to the largest - at that time - military response by the USofA.
> 
> ...


You are totally correct Real Old Man, . . . God did not do those things.

Men did them, . . . because men and women are endowed by God with the authority to exercise their own PERSONAL, . . . INDIVIDUAL, . . . FREE WILL.

A man or woman CHOSE to do those things, and God in His sovereignty chose not to interfere.

BUT as a way of proving the Bible prophesy, . . . God used the atrocity of WW2, . . . and the prayers of many Israelites, Jews, and Jewish sympathizers, . . . to do something never before seen or heard of in the world, . . . He took an historical nation that had not existed in almost 2000 years, . . . and re-made it, . . . re-created it, . . . put it back in it's own land, . . . on it's own soil, . . . SO THAT THE REST OF THE Bible prophesies could be fulfilled.

HE did it, . . . using that same PERSONAL, INDIVIDUAL, FREE WILL that some used for cruel, mean atrocities, . . . and these men and women used it for good, . . . for Godly purposes, . . . they obeyed the urging of God to re-create Israel, . . . and in May of 1948, . . . they fulfilled the prophetic question God asked in Isaiah 66:8:

_Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? *Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? or shall a nation be born at once?* for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children. _

NOW, . . . the prophesies of Daniel, Isaiah, Zechariah, Paul, Peter, Matthew, Mark, Luke, John, and others can be fulfilled. Just keep watching, . . . it'll happen just like the script of the Bible fortells from back almost 2000 years ago. True, . . . some of us if not many of us, . . . may not live to see it happen, . . . but that's OK, . . . it'll still happen.

And as they say on that there prepper forum, . . . be prepared..........:smug:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Roaddawg said:


> Dude, I really think you need some help. If you are that worried about the end maybe you should check yourself into a hospital for some serious mental health assessments! Perhaps some Electro Shock Therapy is in order.
> 
> GIVE IT A REST DUDE!


I am not talking about THE END.. There is no way to prepare for THE END!!! I am talking about financial collapse, inflation/deflation/ , economic hardship.... you know the things us NORMAL preppers prepare LONG term for - so we do not have to be part of the roaming herd.

Last night I hung a queen sized white sheet form my front porch, invited friends over and projected Despicable Me the movie on it - we had drinks and popcorn and cheese and cut up apples... 7 kids + adults..we had a great time....

I love my family and friends everyday...I also keep one eye open for indians... I am NOT GOING TO GIVE IT A REST...

If you want to give it a rest - feel free... but today my wife is picking up 120 cans of soup and a bunch of oatmeal because they are on sale - I will be out cutting wood for heat this winter...

Most people have NO CLUE my family preps.. I do not talk about it to a lot of people...

So if this talk about looking ahead for hard times bothers you...I would suggest you join a warm and fuzzy forum about things that do not get you excited - stamps or butterfly collection maybe


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> You are totally correct Real Old Man, . . . God did not do those things.
> 
> Men did them, . . . because men and women are endowed by God with the authority to exercise their own PERSONAL, . . . INDIVIDUAL, . . . FREE WILL.
> 
> ...


You are starting to sound like that Maine-Marine dude - next thing you know you will be banned for a week


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The only thing I am worrying about is getting a couple things done before the game that starts at 3:00.
*EDIT*
If I don't get off this stupid computer the answer will be nothing!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> So if this talk about looking ahead for hard times bothers you...I would suggest you join a warm and fuzzy forum about things that do not get you excited - stamps or butterfly collection maybe


Good one.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The question is will we make it to the next election, the answer is yes, will we get there in one piece? probably. Will a whole bunch of unnecessary $#!* happen along the way, most certainly.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What's the new countdown clock at now? How long we got?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

James m said:


> What's the new countdown clock at now? How long we got?


http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/to?iso=20161029T181421&p0=263&msg=Economic+Collapse&font=cursive


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I prefer this countdown to the 2017 inauguration.

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...20T00&msg=Time left until Obama leaves office


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Does anybody else have the "feeling" that we we are not going to make it to the next election?
> 
> That something is going to happen...
> 
> for me it could just be that there are so many things happening that I keep looking for the ONE thing that will have me hunkering down in the castle:armata_PDT_42:


I've read lots of speculation towards this topic. One opinion is that if Joe B runs it will be a go for a disaster to strike and him to declare ML. the other is if Hilary gets on top he won't. Cuz they have the same boss. All speculation I subscribe to none. The overwhelming rumour is he will have his way and be in power longer than the end of this term. By any means he can.

Just stay prepared and keep your head up. If banks shut down for a weekend you got 2 days to batten down.

What's worrying me most is the New York summit and the UN agenda 2030. That would indicate the election will go through as normal and things will start to get worse from there. The civil war and all that would ensue from a meltdown has to be cleared in the next 15 years for that plan to come through.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Man has been proclaiming the end is near for centuries and we are still here. There is no predicting such foolishness , when it happens it happens if you are not prepared then my friends that is your fault. 
Sitting in front of a computer butting heads over it gets us nowhere.
Bantering over religious beliefs only stirs the pot, everyone has there own beliefs so what if it don't fall in line with yours.
Personally I don't care what a persons political leanings are, that his business not mine.
My point I am trying to make is all this crap will get you, I, or anyone else any better prepared for what ever comes down the pike. Its not prepping, its bitching,whining, and finger pointing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> You're a good egg, M-M. You're. You are...
> 
> Yeah, yeah. I know what I am; no need in telling me unless it'll just make you feel better.


LOL! I'm going to get you buddy! I've had plenty of opportunities so far.

Their, There, They're coming for you!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh , crap; does I lost point fer gremer punctuiton n spelin,,,,


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> What's the new countdown clock at now? How long we got?


Presently the "countdown" clock has it's pendulum stopped, . . . there is one more critical piece in the Israel / SHTF / big babooska war.

The Temple !

Once it goes up and the Israelis resume their ancient worship practices, . . . it'll only take a couple nudges to get that dude swinging again.

THEN, . . . someone can do a really intelligent, . . . heads up, . . . and probably very accurate "guess" at the time left.

Until then, . . . enjoy your ice cream, . . . Wheaties, . . . and Wendy's fries.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

edited...........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M&M, stop being a jerk; he wasn't being as big a jerk.

You know what, though? This has given me an idea for a new forum. 

I think I'll run it by the execs and see what they say!

Thank y'all for the inspiration!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The prepping forum collapse has begun!!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> If you are going to talk about my beloved Unicorns please post accurate information. It is the rainbow farting unicorns.


Just for you:









Sorry it's not farting


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> If you are going to talk about my beloved Unicorns please post accurate information. It is the rainbow farting unicorns.


Girl; you just ain't right! :21:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ah, here we go.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Next election is in the bag. This is just one state and the ones they admit to. 500,000 new voters in CA.

More than 500K driver's licenses issued to undocumented immigrants in California

More than 500K driver's licenses issued to undocumented immigrants in California | Fox News Latino


----------

